# Enlarging the coop



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

This larger area will be the new coop. 

I'm excited! After I finish and the birds start staying in it ill add more birds


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

thats going to be great. how many birds are you getting ?


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

rob said:


> thats going to be great. how many birds are you getting ?


I plan on adding 6 laying hens


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

leviparker said:


> I plan on adding 6 laying hens


i need to stop adding on, we are getting too many, but seeing your project gets the juices flowing!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks like a great area to make a coop. Take pics as you go


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Jim said:


> i need to stop adding on, we are getting too many, but seeing your project gets the juices flowing![/QUOTE
> 
> Haha good !


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Apyl said:


> Looks like a great area to make a coop. Take pics as you go


I will I will!


----------

